# Sweet Prat 11 String



## Danukenator (Jan 13, 2013)

Garry Goodman posted these pictures to the O4P facebook page. I'm a total sucker for basses/guitars where the upper horn overlaps the fretboard.












Also, unless my eyes are playing tricks, the spacing of the bridge pieces increases as the strings get thicker. I assume this is to maintain a constant string spacing despite the increasing size of the strings.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting this, what a stunning instrument!


----------



## gs_waldemar (Jan 13, 2013)

I suppose you will always look like a little monkey when playing THAT unless you're 10 foot tall and you have shovels for hands.


----------



## skeels (Jan 13, 2013)

Now THAT'S a lap piano!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeebus. That thing is huge. I can only really see that as a touchstyle instrument, but hey, to each their own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2013)

You could land a plane on that damn thing.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 14, 2013)

GAStronomical.


----------



## Malkav (Jan 14, 2013)

Are those the .Strandberg* bass bridge pieces?

EDIT: Nope, it actually doesn't appear so on closer inspection.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 14, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Are those the .Strandberg* bass bridge pieces?
> 
> EDIT: Nope, it actually doesn't appear so on closer inspection.



Chrome ABM Headless bass bridge tuners. 

Wonder why the builder opted to leave such string length behind the nut until' they reach the headless saddles?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 14, 2013)

That's no guitar, that's a space station!


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 14, 2013)

From the name i assume it is a shortscale ERB, that would explain why it looks so wide and why the body looks so big and reaches to the 9th fret. It will be at NAMM. The wide flat back of the neck is delicious


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2013)

Excuse me sir but it appears someone put guitar strings on your coffee table

(sick workmanship though)


----------



## pratbasses (Jan 18, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Garry Goodman posted these pictures to the O4P facebook page. I'm a total sucker for basses/guitars where the upper horn overlaps the fretboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the string spacing is 16mm side to side of the strings. So center tcenter have no regular spacing. I think this is the most natural feeling for big ERB's.


----------



## pratbasses (Jan 18, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Are those the .Strandberg* bass bridge pieces?
> 
> EDIT: Nope, it actually doesn't appear so on closer inspection.



ETS headless bridges


----------



## pratbasses (Jan 18, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> From the name i assume it is a shortscale ERB, that would explain why it looks so wide and why the body looks so big and reaches to the 9th fret. It will be at NAMM. The wide flat back of the neck is delicious




Scale is 33" to 30"


----------



## Moaki1188 (Apr 17, 2013)

how much does it approximately cost?


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 17, 2013)

This bass is old as balls! ... *old* balls!


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 17, 2013)

...Well I did post this in January.

EDIT: To be fair, this was a necrobump


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 17, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> ...Well I did post this in January.



Yup. me being a genius again.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 23, 2013)

Seriously, at what point does it no longer make sense to call something a "bass"? This thing looks like it goes well up into guitar range, if not even higher, regardless of how low it also goes.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 23, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Seriously, at what point does it no longer make sense to call something a "bass"? This thing looks like it goes well up into guitar range, if not even higher, regardless of how low it also goes.



Well, In my mind, with extended range guitars and bass, the design decides if it is a bass or guitar. In this case, there is a bass string spacing, bass pickups and a bass scale length. On my upcoming ten string guitar, I have guitar pickups, a guitar(ish) scale length and guitar string spacing.

The lines can definitely blur so I just go with what the intended use and general design seems to favor.


----------



## lelahel (Apr 25, 2013)

nowadays guitars looks like basses, and basses looks like guitars !


----------



## onehairlessape (May 14, 2013)

wow! just looked up those bridges $88 bucks a piece Ridiculous!


----------

